# climate control in remote app?



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

wonder if this can be enabled through coding?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Nison said:


> wonder if this can be enabled through coding?


These climate settings are already available in your car. Go to iDrive, Settings, Climate.. and you get the setting to enable your car ventilation (2 different times).

&#8230; unless I have misunderstood your question completely.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

gspannu said:


> These climate settings are already available in your car. Go to iDrive, Settings, Climate.. and you get the setting to enable your car ventilation (2 different times).
> 
> &#8230; unless I have misunderstood your question completely.


You could enable this with your Remote App?

I don't even see the climate settings on my app for my E70. I could only do the lock / unlock option.

Car position really sucks and it returns your mobile phone location.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

gspannu said:


> These climate settings are already available in your car. Go to iDrive, Settings, Climate.. and you get the setting to enable your car ventilation (2 different times).
> 
> &#8230; unless I have misunderstood your question completely.


no, i meant in your bmw remote app on your phone, looks like in europe you can enable your air circulation over the bmw remote app.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Nison said:


> wonder if this can be enabled through coding?


Before the App was officially avail in the US, people just got it from iTunes UK and installed on their phone here in the US.

Anyone with an iPhone willing try this?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

octopump said:


> Before the App was officially avail in the US, people just got it from iTunes UK and installed on their phone here in the US.
> 
> Anyone with an iPhone willing try this?


I just tried it; no difference. The precondition menu does not show up in the Control list.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

OK. Thank you for trying.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

octopump said:


> Before the App was officially avail in the US, people just got it from iTunes UK and installed on their phone here in the US.
> 
> Anyone with an iPhone willing try this?


That is version 1.0 1.9.1

The version that I downloaded is 2.4.1_r12342/12343 / 2.4.7

I don't think we can get the older version anymore.

I'd also guess BMW disables the Climate control thing on their servers, not in the car or application itself.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I won't be able to check until tonight, but if I remember correctly there are options in HU_CIC that will allow you to turn on remote settings. One of them is climate control. 

I don't have an iphone so I can't check if it actually works, but I will point you to the codes when I get home.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I won't be able to check until tonight, but if I remember correctly there are options in HU_CIC that will allow you to turn on remote settings. One of them is climate control.
> 
> I don't have an iphone so I can't check if it actually works, but I will point you to the codes when I get home.


Let me know what you find.

For my F30, I found CMB_MEDIA / 3006 TELEMATIK / VENTILIATION_CNTRL_ENABLED, but it's already aktiv by default from the factory. I also see LIGHT_CONTROL_ENABLED, HORN_CONTROL_ENABLED, and RDU_CONTROL_ENABLE (Remote Door Unlock), also all enabled.

So, that's why I think the function is being blocked in BMW, or the App.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

FrogmanF30 said:


> Let me know what you find.
> 
> For my F30, I found CMB_MEDIA / 3006 TELEMATIK / VENTILIATION_CNTRL_ENABLED, but it's already aktiv by default from the factory. I also see LIGHT_CONTROL_ENABLED, HORN_CONTROL_ENABLED, and RDU_CONTROL_ENABLE (Remote Door Unlock), also all enabled.
> 
> So, that's why I think the function is being blocked in BMW, or the App.


Same here, it looks like all those are aktiv in my car already.

And changing TELEMATIC_COUNTRY_VARIANT is a bad idea, isn't it?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

In HU_CIC - 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50 - ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC

Is that set to active?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Great find.

It's inactive by default for me.

Don't have an iPhone to test this though.

Frogman30? We need you!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

My car is in for service today (oil change and S/W updates). I should get it back late tomorrow.

I doubt ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC will do any good as I'm pretty sure that's for the Active Hybrid where the huge battery can power the HVAC without the engine running.

I'm willing to try it as my car is getting the software updated and I'm going to have re-do all of my coding anyway.

Has anyone already tried this already?

Alternatively, has anyone been able to enable remote app preconditioning in the US?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I think this is controlled by BMW servers and not on the car or the app***8230; as in UK, I can do the lights, ventilation but not the horn. As blowing the horn at odd hours is against the driving regulation - BMW have disabled this from all cars in UK; although just 2 years back, it was present in the app.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

gspannu said:


> I think this is controlled by BMW servers and not on the car or the app&#8230;. as in UK, I can do the lights, ventilation but not the horn. As blowing the horn at odd hours is against the driving regulation - BMW have disabled this from all cars in UK; although just 2 years back, it was present in the app.


I think this is the reason they are so hesitant to release an Android app. People will be able to reverse engineer it and customize it.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I think this is the reason they are so hesitant to release an Android app. People will be able to reverse engineer it and customize it.


I have the Android version but still the app doesn't show any signs for horn/light/ventilation option.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I finally got my car back today after an oil change and reprogramming.

First, I re-updated the BMW Assist capabilities.

Connected Drive -> Service Status -> Update BMW Assist

I then view the list of enabled services via the "Services Available" function. For me, this lists all of the normal/expected things (My Info, remote lights & horn, etc), but nothing about remote climate control is listed.


I then re-coded my settings and also set the ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC to aktiv.

After coding, I re-updated BMW Assist, but still no climate control item shows up. I reset my BMW Remote app, re-entered my e-mail and password to re-setup my car, but Climate is still not shown.

I really think that the available Assist services is controlled by the BMW servers and changing the setting in the car won't enable it. I'll check in a day or so to see if it needs time to propagate through the system, but I'm not anticipating success.

Can someone from EMEA/AP see if there is a climate control item in the "Available Services" list on their car? Thanks!


----------



## x3owner (Apr 15, 2014)

*For Canadian Customers: Climate control*

http://content.bmwusa.com/microsite/connecteddrive_qa3/pdf/My_BMW_Remote_manual_iOS.pdf

Not available for US customers


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, it's like the horn part of the app is disabled for UK customers.
I spoke to BMW and they said its to comply with British laws, which technically state it's illegal to sound a horn in a stationary vehicle for anything other than an emergency!! Bloody typical.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

x3owner said:


> http://content.bmwusa.com/microsite/connecteddrive_qa3/pdf/My_BMW_Remote_manual_iOS.pdf
> 
> Not available for US customers


That sucks- hard to imagine why


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Your not actually missing a lot as you can't actually enable HVAC, only open the vents. So no air con or heating, but makes sense as the engine wouldn't be running. But it is misleading.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Your not actually missing a lot as you can't actually enable HVAC, only open the vents. So no air con or heating, but makes sense as the engine wouldn't be running. But it is misleading.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yeah- still would be nice. Frankly the parked car ventilation feature only makes sense to me if it can be controlled remotely. I can't imagine having a predictable enough schedule to where I could preset the times in the car when I park it. I'm sure it seemed like a nice thing to offer in 1994 or whenever first debuted but now it's time to make the smartphone control available in all countries. Seems like such incredibly low hanging fruit too.


----------



## marcuslee2032 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Yeah, it's like the horn part of the app is disabled for UK customers.
> I spoke to BMW and they said its to comply with British laws, which technically state it's illegal to sound a horn in a stationary vehicle for anything other than an emergency!! Bloody typical.


Sorry to pull an old thread, but I've just come on board with the Remote App [here in UK].

Is this completely true about the horn being disabled for us in the UK? I ask as that's exactly what I noticed got pulled in my App, as soon as I configured it with a username etc for use (ie before when it's just an app waiting for user settings, I swear I saw remote horn, but then when I got it up and running, it's magically disappeared).

Also FYI I phoned BMW UK themselves, ConnectedDrive, to query this, and they themselves said 'hmm well it shows remote horn enabled for your car, I don't know why it's not showing on your app. Please just delete the app and reinstall".

I should add the entire ConnectedDrive on board was a mistake after mistake. It all started with the sales person who didn't really even know what ConnectedDrive enabled. Then it went on with incorrect information from BMW UK ConnectedDrive people on how to onboard.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Afaik the horn is disabled in UK. Don't ask me why but it seems that it depends on the local laws in UK. Here in Germany it works. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm from the UK, and it is disabled as I stated above. BMW in the UK are a bit if a laughing stock, so I can understand them giving you incorrect info. I've been in email communication with them again this week about BMW connected. Check out The Play store and it's available for Android, but not a HTC so I emailed them to ask why. The answer I got back was that it's not available on Android, and the guy got really pissy when I told him to go check as it is available on Android. His answer......... BMW can't be responsible for third party sites that are incorrect. Lol - but surely they should know it's available on Android!!!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Oops, I should of also said if you check the coding on your car (can't remember the address location sorry) but if it's the same as mine it will be enabled, but the app knows your in the UK so it doesn't appear.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## marcuslee2032 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Oops, I should of also said if you check the coding on your car (can't remember the address location sorry) but if it's the same as mine it will be enabled, but the app knows your in the UK so it doesn't appear.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks for all replies. Also this last one to save the rest of us looking in the coding.

I also suspected it wasn't a coding of car issue, as I mentioned that I swear it was on the app before I actually set my username etc. So it had to have gone away due to something upstream (also because of ConnectedDrive Customer Services accidently not knowing that is not available in the UK and looking up my car particulars to then read out 'well it definitely is available for your vehicle, not sure why it shouldn't be working..!!).

Shame though, because to be honest, I think that's more useful than the headlights on feature for when you were in a rush to get the kids out to Legoland, and you return to the carpark area and didn't quite take note of where your car was....!!


----------

